# Pocket hole drill bit guide



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I seen this and thought what a great addition this would be for my Kreg pocket hole jig .
Looks simple enough to make, even a caveman could do it


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I seen this and thought what a great addition this would be for my Kreg pocket hole jig .
> Looks simple enough to make, even a caveman could do it


I am not a cave man. > :nerd: :laugh2: That does look like a nice jig to have. Mine has it built into the pocket hole jig but it isn't as good as yours and I bet yours is easier to use. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Rick. I might have to make one. When I modified my jig, part of the drill bit adjustment guide got covered up. :frown:

I might have to double check my PH jigs. IIRC, the 2 holer you clamp to the work piece has different guidelines marked for the bit depth adjustment vs the K4 PH jig.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like this. If I ever get heat in my shop I might just have to make myself one.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great idea. I think unfolding and folding my instruction sheet is bound to fail eventually. Tightening the collar can sometimes make it shift, which would be much less trouble with a jig like that.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

One more thing to add to my should build list. That list just seems to keep growing.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> One more thing to add to my should build list. That list just seems to keep growing.


Same here . I haven't built one yet , just seen this pic and thought it was a great idea . 
I think I'd just glue the dowel in place at the appropriate location ? 
Either that or router each slot the perfect length , but I think that may be hard . Maybe something John or Scott could build with there cnc easy enough .
But ideally I think the KISS rule applies , but I'd drill a little hole and have a storage location for the Allen key though also .

Ok I didn't realize that he embedded a magnet to hold the Allen key . At least I think that's what he did ? If so that's a nice addition


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the way it is built,just using a dado,or a router bit, real simple. Thanks for posting ,Rick.
Herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good idea!


> even a caveman could do it


OK, let's not talk about my in-laws. :nono:


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Pocket Hole Gauge*

This is a great Idea, Thank you for posting.


----------



## hilldh (Mar 7, 2009)

Great Idea Rick!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Domo arigatou (thanks)


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I plan to make one next week. Thanks for the post.


----------

